# IOS 12 is out



## GaryQ (Sep 30, 2018)

Just noticed my iPhone 5S wants to install IOS 12

has anyone applied the update yet?
If yes please post your results here with the following info to help others decide whether to update or wait.

1 - on what device/model?
2 - did you encounter any issues/problems during or after the install?


thanks,
Gary 

P.S. My Internet is slow and tied up at the moment so I will wait before proceeding.
DON’T FORGET TO BACKUP YOUR DEVICES FIRST!!!!!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 30, 2018)

Installed on an iPhone 5s. 

It failed the first time via wireless connection saying insufficient room to install. 

I deleted a bunch of apps I never use and had forgotten I’d ever installed.

Then I did the upgrade through iTunes with my iPhone plugged into my computer so it was using disk space on the computer for the install. (This is the recommended procedure anyway.)

No problems at all during the upgrade that way. 

The only issue after the upgrade was figuring out how to turn off the new feature that wants to silence all incoming texts or calls during your sleep hours. All the instructions I found via Google we’re incorrect. 

Here’s how to actually do it:

Go to your Clock app. Select the Bedtime tab. At the top click on Options. Turn off the setting for “Do not disturb during sleep”.

Done.


----------



## GaryQ (Oct 3, 2018)

I backed up my iPhone 5S yesterday and proceeded with the upgrade to IOS 12. 
Didn't have the Bedtime issue David mentioned probably because I never set that option up.
I just have my phone in do not disturb from 11pm to 9am for texts and emails if calls come in they get through.

Seems to be OK battery drain might be slightly higher not sure yet.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 3, 2018)

I haven't noticed any issues with battery drain.

I know that was a reported issue with one of the OS11 releases, although it was fixed pretty quickly with a subsequent release. I haven't seen any reports like that so far with OS12.


----------

